# Sawyer, beach king PIC heavy



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

On Sunday evening, for Father's Day, we took all of the kids out on the boat. A good time was had by all!! Here are some shots of Sawyer's fun throughout the day. The first picture, I absolutely LOVE - that's my boy!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Look's like a really good time for all! I love Sawyer's face--so intent! Your family has been through so much! So happy it was a good day for you!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

My favorite is the 1st as well. My Sawyer sure is a beautiful kid. As beautiful as his coat is now, can't wait to see how he looks at 2 years old!! He looks like an absolute sweetie!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Intent because there were cookies at stake! It's the only way I can get him to sit still and look at the camera/me.....

And he does have so much coat. He really needs to be groomed, but I'm at a loss. We've had horrible luck where we live. When we got Sawyer, Sophie had just been to the groomer. Mac made me promise I wouldn't take Sawyer there.... But I don't know where. I don't want to take him to Petco or Petsmart. Very limited options here.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

More pictures can be seen here -

Father's Day, June 20, 2011 | Facebook


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Great photos!! I'd love to take my pups in a boat, they'd have a blast!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

such great pics of one of the most handsome boys!!! Looks like the day was a blast, and with perfect weather to boot!

I also had no idea you had such a big family!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Beautiful pics, beautiful day, beautiful dog, beautiful family, beautiful scenery! Sawyer looks great 

I wish you were in Wausau-my friend Kris does a great job grooming Goldens. She used to show her Goldens in conformation  but went to the dark side (field work and Chessies!)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, awesome way to spend Father's Day. Sawyer is a very handsome boy.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Omg those are amazing! Sawyer is absolutely gorgeous and it looks like your whole family had SO MUCH FUN  Joey sure is Jealous


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Linda - I wish we were somewhere close to somewhere that someone knew someone..... I'm sort of hoping that Mac will take it upon himself to clean Sawyer up when he is down there (we would pay him, of course!!!).


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

esSJay said:


> such great pics of one of the most handsome boys!!! Looks like the day was a blast, and with perfect weather to boot!
> 
> I also had no idea you had such a big family!


This is the second marriage for both myself and my husband, so we are a blended family. The really tall 13 year old boy, Devin and the 10 year old paler, taller girl, Megan are from my first marriage. The smaller boy, Joey, and the tan girl, Olivia, are from my husband's first marriage. My Devin is 6 months older than his Joey and my Megan is 6 months older than his Olivia. It's like having two sets of twins. Sophie and Sawyer are (and will be) our only babies together. People used to ask us all the time if we'd have children together. We'd laugh and say that we thought 4 was MORE than enough!!!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Beautiful family and Sawyer is just picture perfect!!!! Groomed or not.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

Sawyer is absolutely gorgeous. Lovely pics


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

What great family pictures! Sawyer looks sooo handsome! I love how black his nose is! Give him a big hug from Ranger and I!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Sawyer is such a gorgeous boy. Looks like everyone had lots of fun.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Sawyer is so handsome!!!! Looks like you guys had a great time!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steph*

You have a beautiful family and Sawyer is a beauty!
Wish we had a boat-looks like you all had a wonderful time!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

A perfect day for a golden retriever. Sawyer must have had a blast. Beautiful pictures of your boy.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great pictures


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I just love the pictures of your family. What a wonderful way to spend the day. Sawyer is sooooo handsome.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so glad you guys are out having fun and enjoying the boat!
Sophie is so happy for you all, I am sure!
Sawyer is gorgeous , don't touch a hair on him! : )
Sasha is shedding, he looks like he is molting!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Sawyer shed SO MUCH a few weeks ago that we could hardly believe it. We brushed him every day, multiple times a day and got soooooo much fur out of him. I think we finally have him all brushed out for the most part. It is unbelievable to me how much hair/fur we have brushed out of him and how much I empty out of the Dyson each day. I don't know how he still has hair/fur on his body! (He could definitely at the very least use to have his ears and his feet trimmed up)

Sophie would have hated the boat. She would have been very nervous!


----------



## RallySoob (May 26, 2011)

heck yeah...that looks like a blast! Great looking fam & pupp


----------

